# Power inverters



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

Any advised on a good power inverter, factoring in price AND quality? Would like to use it for things like a mini-fridge.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

trips-man said:


> Any advised on a good power inverter, factoring in price AND quality? Would like to use it for things like a mini-fridge.


I purchased a 300W Bestek inverter awhile back and it worked well but I wanted more so I got their rated 1500W 3000max inverter. The small one I hook right thru the
power outlet in the truck but the big one directly to the battery. I have run the microwave off the big one and it has a shutoff switch so the battery won't drain below what it takes to start the truck.
I have used the small one a handful of times during outages and you can run several CFL type lights all night and not run the battery down. I haven't used the large one much but it worked well and seems to be a well constructed unit. I paid 25 for the small one and 150 for the large one.

Here is a link to the 300W inverter.

http://www.amazon.com/BESTEK®-Outlets-Inverter-Charging-Smartphones/dp/B004MDXS0U

Be careful around the car/truck batteries! I recommend eye protection as a minimum!


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> I purchased a 300W Bestek inverter awhile back and it worked well but I wanted more so I got their rated 1500W 3000max inverter. The small one I hook right thru the
> power outlet in the truck but the big one directly to the battery. I have run the microwave off the big one and it has a shutoff switch so the battery won't drain below what it takes to start the truck.
> I have used the small one a handful of times during outages and you can run several CFL type lights all night and not run the battery down. I haven't used the large one much but it worked well and seems to be a well constructed unit. I paid 25 for the small one and 150 for the large one.
> 
> ...


What have you run off the small one?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

trips-man said:


> What have you run off the small one?


The small one I have used maybe 6 times and so far during outages I run 3 or 4 CFL lights from extension cords into the house.
I try to run no more than 75W total when I leave them on overnight that way the battery still has enough juice to start the truck.
I use standard table lamp fixtures with 13W or 20W CFL bulbs. This puts off plenty of light and beats the heck out of candles. I also ran
a plug in radio last time along with the lights and no problems.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have one of these 1500 watt pure sine wave I have used it for about 3 years with no problem so far
they usually go for about $120 - $150 this guy sells them on a regular basis 
there is a link at the bottom of the page 


Pure Sine Wave Power Inverter 1500 3000 Watt DC to AC | eBay


----------



## glocker21 (Mar 5, 2018)

Donrowe.com is a great source. Ask for Jerry


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Nice setup @budgetprepp-n


----------

